# Legal Homebrewing on OK



## Tom (Jun 18, 2010)

OKLAHOMA LEGALIZES HOMEBREWING
Oklahoma Governor Brad Henry has signed into law legislation that makes
homebrewing beer legal in the state. House Bill 2348 officially legalized the
home production of beer for personal use in Oklahoma. Home production of wine
and cider for personal use was already legal in Oklahoma. The passage of HB
2348 leaves *Alabama and Mississippi as the only remaining states where the
homebrewing hobby is not yet legal*. The U.S. government made homebrewing
legal on a federal level in 1979.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 25, 2010)

Do they require a permit? I remember reading about OK earlier this year and they were going to make you pay for a homebrewing permit/license (not that it'd be enforcable)


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

So what if they do. Here in NJ its required. 98% dont get one.
Now if this is a BOP they will require you get one.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyther question comes to mind. Is it legal to make wine in OK ?


----------



## Mud (Jun 25, 2010)

The quote you posted says wine and cider were already legal. Odd that beer wasn't legal.


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

So it is.. Missed that sentence.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont understand why you would ne a permit to brew beer if yo dont need one to make wine. Most beers have less abv so thats just silly! Its about time OK catches up with the rest of the US!


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2010)

Here in NJ you do


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe I do to, never heard of such a thing though! Huh!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 26, 2010)

I just wish all the States would take the next step for us hobbiers,,,, but I figure it will never happen.
It's really funny to me that one of my old relatives from years back,,,, (well known name at that)
spent his career smashing up the breweries and the importation business back during prohibtion.


----------



## closetwine (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone here in OK has been doin' it for YEARS... No one around here will enforce the laws. Hell, the cops will drink one with you!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 30, 2010)

Thats good cause its just silly that places with these laws still exist. Prohibition is over!


----------



## closetwine (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in SE OK though It may be diff. elsewhere, but I live in Haskell County. PPL in San Diego pay high prices for weed grown here, it's supposed to be top notch. I dunno, but that tells you a little about it. No one really cares here.


----------

